# Smilies



## Lucie Baggins (Apr 26, 2002)

Can we only use the the ordinary simlies or will other smilies work as well?


----------



## Beorn (Apr 28, 2002)

Whaddya mean by ordinary and other smilies?


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 28, 2002)

My favorite is

`()>

It's an iratated Frenchman with a beret, moustache and goatee.
HA!

RD


----------



## Lucie Baggins (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *Whaddya mean by ordinary and other smilies? *


I mean like smilies from other forums, but Kit's told me it wouldn't work. Here's another good smiley:

C=}:{))

It's an overweight chef with a moustache and a toupee caught in an updraft!!


----------



## Beorn (Apr 30, 2002)

Other forums use different software, and can elect to use differnt smilies. Some vBulletin forums have a smilie saying 'Putz' but we don't....


----------



## menchu (May 2, 2002)

I know a forum where smilies are even in motion. I love them.
I would give the web address, but that'll show where I crawl in and you'd feel sorry for me!


----------



## Elias (May 2, 2002)

Hmmm... It's probably a good idea not to tell us the address.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 7, 2002)

heres Homer simpson...

(|8(|)


----------



## DGoeij (May 8, 2002)

Time to enlarge my english vocabulary. 'Putz'? ?


----------



## Beorn (May 8, 2002)

A putz is a fool, dimwit, nitwit...ya know...senseless person...


----------



## EverEve (May 26, 2002)

I think more smilies would be very very fun!!

=-D <--Thats a big smilie

:^P <----thats a weird smilie!

. .
>
-x- <---Thats a 'im-not-telling' smilie!


----------



## DGoeij (May 27, 2002)

I've never semeed to have thanked Beorn for the explanation. Bad me. Thanks Beorn.


----------



## Samwise_hero (May 31, 2002)

I luv smilies......      
Especiaaly HAPPY ones
How bout this one.....
^ ^
. . 
.
\_/
Cute???


----------



## Samwise_hero (May 31, 2002)

It didn't work properly but the eyes and nose are supposed to be a little to the right.


----------



## DGoeij (May 31, 2002)

Well, I get the point. How do people come upp with these things? I once saw a page-size tweety-bird come by in my 'inbox'.


----------



## Lucie Baggins (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Samwise_hero _
> *I luv smilies......
> Especiaaly HAPPY ones
> How bout this one.....
> ...




Aaahhhh that is so sweet  .


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 10, 2002)

Here is a vampire

[

Pretty cool eh?


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DGoeij _
> *Well, I get the point. How do people come upp with these things? I once saw a page-size tweety-bird come by in my 'inbox'. *



There are just some people that cannot find enough content on the Web.


----------



## menchu (Jul 9, 2002)

What's happening with the smilies now? Are they sick?? I see them green!


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 9, 2002)

Back in the ancient and eeeeeevil days of direct dialup ANSI BBSs we had tons of smilies. My friend "Gumby" used this one \:> ...I don't know why but it always made me smile.


----------



## Lockhart (Jul 16, 2002)

haha, gumby...that's cute


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 11, 2002)

i made a basketball once and sent it to my friend for good luck in her basketball tournament.


----------



## Beorn (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DGoeij _
> *Well, I get the point. How do people come upp with these things? I once saw a page-size tweety-bird come by in my 'inbox'. *


*drags this thread up from nowhere*

```
[size=1]
                            XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                       XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                    XXXX                                XXXX
                XXXX                                        XXXX
             XXX                                                XXX
           XX                                                      XX
         XX                                                          XX
        XX                                                            XX
       XX                                                              XX
      XX                                                        X       XX
     XX                                                   XX     XX      XX
    XX                                                      XXX    XX     XX
   XX      XX   XX                                             XX         XX
   XX    XX   XX                                                 XX       XX
  XX    X    X                                                    XX       XX
  XX   X    X                                                              XX
  X   X    X                                                                X
  X       X              8                                 8                X
  X                       8                               8                 X
  X                  8     8                             8   8              X
  X                   8  8  8                           8  8   8            X
  X                    8  8  8                         8  8  88             X
  X                     8  8  8                       XXXX  8               X
  X                      8 XXXX                       XXXXX8                X
  XX                      XXXXXX                    XXXXXXXX               XX
  XX                     XXXXXXXX                  XXXXXXXXXX              XX
  XX                    XXXXXXXXXX                XXXXXXXXXXXX            XX
   XX                  XXXXXXXXXXXX               XXXXXXXXXXXXX           XX
    XX                 XXXXXXXXXXXXX             XXXXXXXXXXXXXX          XX
    XX                XXXXXXXXXXXXXX            XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX          XX
    XX                XXXXXXXXXXXXXX           XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX          XX
     XX              XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX           XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX         XX
      XX             XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX           XXXXXXX    XXXXX        XX
       XX            XXXXXXX   XXXXX           XXXXXX      XXXX       XX
       XX            XXXXXX     XXX            XXXXX       XXXX       XX
        XX           XXXXX  88  XXXX           XXXX   88   XXX       XX
        XX           XXXX  8888  XX            XXXX  8888  XXX       XX
         XX          XXXX  8888 XXX            XXXX  8888 XXX       XX
          XX         XXXXX  88 XXX              XXXX  88 XXX       XX
            XX        XXXX    XXX               XXXX    XXX       XX
             XXX       XXXXXXXXX                 XXXXXXXXX       XXX
             XX          XXXXX      XXXXXXXXXXX    XXXXX           XX
            XXX           XX    XXXX           XXX  XX             XXX
            XX                XX XXXXX          XXXXX                XX
            XX               X  XX    XXXX  XXXX  XXXX   XXXX        XX
           XX                    XXX     XX     XX   XXX    X       XX
            XX                       XXX     XXX                    XX
             XX                         XXXXX                     XXX
               XX                                               XXX
                XXXXX                                        XXXX
                     XXXXXXXXXXX                     XXXXXXXX
                                XXXX             XXXX
                                   XX           XX
                                    XX         XX
                                    XX         XX
                                    XX         XX
                                     XX       XX
                                      XX      XX
                                      XX      XX
                                   XXXXX       XXXX
                                 XX                XX
                               XX X XX        XX X XX
                              XX  XX             XX XX
                             XX  XX               XX XX
                            XX   XX               XX  XX
                           XX   XX                 XX  XX
                         XX    XX                   XX  XX
                        XX    XX                    XX   XX
                       XX    XX                     XX   XX
                      XX    XX                       XX   XX
                      XX    XX                       XX   XX
                      XX  XX                         XX   XX
                      XX  XX                         XX   XX
                       XX XX                         XX  XX
                        XXXX                         XXXX
                          XX                         XX
                          XX                         XX
                          XX                         XX
                          XX                         XX
                          XX                        XX
                          XX                       XX
                           XX                     XX
                           XX                     XX
                            XX                   XX
                             XX                 XX
                             XX     XXXXX     XX
                              XX  XX     XX  X
                               X  X       X  X
           XXXXXXX             X  X       X  X
     XXXXXX       XXXX         X  X       X  X           XXXXXX
   XXX                XXXXX    X  X       X  X      XXXXX      XXXXXX
  XX     XXXX              XXXXX  X       X  X  XXXX                 XXX
  X    XX  XX                     X     XXX  XXX              XXX      XX
  X   X  XX                       XX   XX                      XXXX     XX
  X  X XX                         XX   XX                        XXXX    XX
  X X X                        XXXX     XXXX                       X XX   X
  XX  X                    XXXX             XXX                     X X   X
  XX X                  XXX                    XXX                   X X  X
  XX XX               XX                         XXX                 X X  X
       X           XXX                              XX               X X X
        XXXXXXXXXXX                                   XXXX          XXXXX
                                                          XXXXXXXXXX
[/size]
```


----------



## munchkin (Apr 22, 2003)

Ok, Beorn, HOW BORED WERE YOU?!?!?!?!?! My god that is sweet!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 22, 2003)

Yeah that's awesome! I had one like that a few months ago but Cir told me not to post it. Hehe with the warning system in effect I won't, either!


EDIT:

I had one of a pencil up here...about the only thing I could do but it looked messed up when posted so I deleted it.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Apr 22, 2003)

How'd he do that? Whenever I post losts of spaces, it condenses the space to one space. I have to fill it up with dots or something. 

Lets see;

XXXXXXX
X X
X X
XXXXXXX

That was supposed to be a parallelogram.


----------



## munchkin (Apr 29, 2003)

Beorn used something called "code". I'm not sure how to find it, but its here, and it must read spaces and other things too! Just a guess, try PHP, see what that does. I've never used it before!


----------



## munchkin (Apr 30, 2003)

Ok, I'm going to put a christmas tree in this post using the PHP thingy. It was in my sig around christmas time. Some of you may have seen it. This one will be without the snow. Ok, here goes nothing! *crosses fingers tightly*

```
*
       /\
      /  \ 
     /    \
    /      \  
   /        \
      | |
```

Edit: Ok, it didn't work. I'm going to try [ CODE ] without the spaces. Hope that works...


----------

